# MLS Forum and AOL



## Tom Parkins (Jan 2, 2008)

MLS is one of those web sites that I have trouble running on AOL. I typically have little problems using Firefox. Anybody else? Is there a setting I need to make? There are some other sites that AOL does not seem to like but generally AOL is ok. Not a real big deal since I can easily use Firefox, but was just wondering. 

Tom


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

You don't really "Run" AOL, you are probably using Netscape as a browser. 

Netscape is dead, so it's probably not working very well... 

If you are using Netscape, Adobe Flash probably is probably not working, along with other "plugins" 

Regards, Greg


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Greg Elmassian on 16 Jan 2010 07:11 PM 
You don't really "Run" AOL, you are probably using Netscape as a browser. 

Netscape is dead, so it's probably not working very well... 

If you are using Netscape, Adobe Flash probably is probably not working, along with other "plugins" 

Regards, Greg 

I agree, you don't "Run" AOL, but (and I speak from absolutely NO experience!) maybe he is accessing AOL (as his "Home Page") and then, in turn accessing MLS in a sub window of the AOL interface???? That could cause some features to get garbled by the AOL web site.

Try entering "www.mylargescale.com" in your browsers address bar... This will be (usually, in most browsers, like IE or Netscape, Firebox, etc.) in a text box directly below the title bar of the window (way at the TOP of the window) itself (NOT within the text area displayed by any web site).


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

The AOL "interface" is Netscape, if you install the AOL software. 

They will probably have some more changes when Time Warner tries to sell them off. 

I should probably temper my statements, Netscape has officially reached end of life, and is no longer supported. No bug fixes, no updates, etc. 

Adobe flash might be working, but I don't think that Adobe is making new versions for Netscape. 

Regards, Greg


----------



## Scottychaos (Jan 2, 2008)

If you use AOL as your ISP, cant you just download Firefox and then just bypass all the annoying AOL stuff? 
then AOL just connects you to the internet, but thats all..just like any other ISP.. 
wouldnt that be a better way to use AOL? 

Scot


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

I think that to get all the AOL features, you have to use their browser. 

I just went to aol.com in FireFox though, and it had a lot of features and links listed. 

I think that's what I would do. Perhaps your personal email or other features would be limited. 

Regards, Greg


----------



## JPCaputo (Jul 26, 2009)

AOL browser & programs are honestly a pain for anything. They have been cutting back services and not keeping things updated for the past few years. 

As you mentioned firefox works well. Also IE8 works well. 

As a computer repair guy i've seen the, AOL program & install wrecks havoc on everything for the most part, as well as slow down the computer quite a bit. 

that's my 2c worth


----------



## stanman (Jan 4, 2008)

I use AOL for email. Even though AOL is slow and awkward, I'm reluctant to change my email address after more than 20 years. 

I would never use AOL for a browser. The best thing to do is to install another browser on your PC - IE, Firefox, Chrome, Opera - your favorite. If you wish, you can also use that browser to access your email via aol.com.


AOL purchased Netscape and used it for their browser for a while. However, in 2003 AOL signed a long-term contract with Microsoft for the IE layout engine.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Yep, bought it in 1998 for 4.2 billion, when they still thought they could be the #1 browser. Netscape used to be #1, but after IE killed them, they never got back. 

This past December, FireFox surpassed IE in usage. 

Just interesting stuff. 

Regards, Greg


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

MLS is one of those web sites that I have trouble running on AOL. 

Tom, 
If you load the AOL software and then use their browser, you will get problems. In particular, I found the 'refresh' has been disabled - AOL's browser thinks you always want to work in cached mode and it refuses to go back to a site to get a new copy of a page. 

Start Internet Explorer or some other browser and use that when you want to go to MLS. I personally would say never, ever, use AOL software to access a website. They could be doing all kinds of tracking besides the refresh problem.


----------



## ShadsTrains (Dec 27, 2007)

Posted By Greg Elmassian on 17 Jan 2010 06:14 PM 

This past December, FireFox surpassed IE in usage. 


Untrue.. For the past 30 days, 58.71% of MLS visitors user Internet Explorer. 28.7% use Firefox. 8.9% use Safari, and the rest is spread between other odd browsers. MLS generally follows the normal trends. No sure where you came up with that statistic Greg, but I'm not seein it on this end.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

I was not talking about just MLS, but the world.

*http://seattletimes.nwso...>** 
*
*
*
Plenty hits on Google. I heard it on the date of the above link while on vacation. 


A comment on the difference between MLS and the rest of the world: I would expect MLS to lag behind the rest of the world, our members often do not want to "mess" with their computer setup, and are typically more interested in Trains than computers.

Anyway, my comment was based on the outside world and what is happening there. I apologize if I gave the impression I was talking about MLS exclusively.


Regards, Greg


----------



## ShadsTrains (Dec 27, 2007)

That article is deceiving. It's only comparing firefox to IE8.. It's not comparing it to IE as a whole as I did. I suspect that I'd see similar numbers if I compared only 1 version of ie to firefox as well.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

*http://www.w3schools.com/browsers/browsers_stats.asp*






OK, maybe this one is better.

This one says about 37.5% for IE 8, 7, and 6 total.


46.4% for Firefox. 


The trend is what I'm interested in... 



Regards, Greg


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

The reason I am switching our corporation (about 500 users) is the vulnerability of Internet Explorer, plus it's slower and bigger. I also like how FireFox gives you more control over plugins/addins... you can uninstall or disable any of them... in IE, you cannot always disable plugins that were installed, and you cannot uninstall some of them.


I've noticed many times that IE allows stuff to load on a page, and when I go to the same web site I will see "FireFox blocked (something)"... makes me feel a lot more comfortable. 
Recently, lots of attacks on IE *http://blogs.zdnet.com/security/?p=5268&tag=nl.e539*

Regards, Greg 




http://blogs.zdnet.com/security/?p=5268&tag=nl.e539


----------

